# Fishing Trip



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

another place i visit usually puts together a annual fishing trip. i thought if anyone on here would be intrested, we should!

we all just talked about places we wanted to go, voted, then arraged a hotel and meeting place then went on our way and all had a grand time if anyone is intrested, let me know what you think, opinions?

usually had a turnout of about 40-60 ppl

im thinking pickwick or ky lake, or watts bar


----------



## Bagman (Oct 17, 2002)

Im thinking Minnesota.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

I'm thinking Dead Colt Creek. :lol:


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

well if were going to pull this off we need atleast 20 groups id say


----------

